# Looking For NASB Verb Tense Examples



## Username3000 (Jan 20, 2020)

Can anyone point me to some places in the NASB where the Greek verb tense is clearer than it would be in the ESV? 

I know I’ve seen it before, but I can’t remember where. 

Thanks.


----------



## Taylor (Jan 21, 2020)

I can look around for you, but I have to say this. This is a difficult question since verb tense forms in Greek do not function in the exact same way as English tenses. The Greek aorist, for example, which we learn at first in basic Greek as “simple past tense,” functions is so many other ways. The present tense form can function in so many other ways than merely communicating a presently unfolding action.


----------



## Username3000 (Jan 21, 2020)

Taylor Sexton said:


> I can look around for you, but I have to say this. This is a difficult question since verb tense forms in Greek do not function in the exact same way as English tenses. The Greek aorist, for example, which we learn at first in basic Greek as “simple past tense,” functions is so many other ways. The present tense form can function in so many other ways than merely communicating a presently unfolding action.



Okay. How about places where the verb tenses are different than the ESV, not necessarily clearer or better. I just want to compare them.


----------

